# MacBookPro - "Alert: No Internet Connection"



## MacfanOwen (May 29, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago internet stopped working at school. It was thought it was the school system. At home now the Mac can see the home wireless network - the Airport is on. It just says "no internet connection". It worked fine at home before. The diagnostics don't get me anywhere it seems... Any suggestions??


----------



## MacfanOwen (May 29, 2010)

AHHH - I have resolved the issue myself. The answer was as follows - REMOVE all the wireless networks from the list. There were quite a few as the school clearly had a few and others had been used. Once all removed I turned the Airport off FOR AT LEAST A MINUTE - then use the DHCP refresh button(?). Then turn the Airport ON and lest the mac find the only nearby (our home) wireless AND ALL THEN CAME BACK.. Hope this may help someone else. Very furstrating when the Mac is such a fantastic machine. Best regards.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's my classic first step for wireless connection issues. :smile:


----------



## Jrb1970 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, Owen! Worked like a charm.
J.


----------



## 2010MBP (Aug 3, 2011)

I have an alternate explanation for this problem.

I was trying to connect to a WEP encrypted network. The password I was using, when entered properly, should have used all capital letters and one of the numbers in the password was different.

ie. I entered something resembling 'gky23cgy79' and it should have been 'GKY23CGY72'.

I'm not familiar with how WEP encryption verifies passwords but after I entered the first lowercase version with 1 number wrong it connected me to the network but with the warning 'Alert: No Internet Connection'.

I removed the network in question from the remembered networks list, applied the changes in the network preferences window and turned airport off then on again.

I started fresh with the correct capitals and numbers in the password and connected without a problem.


----------

